# ACC may be renationalised..Eddie Hobbs



## ajapale (23 Jul 2009)

Eddie Hobbs speculated on the Derek Mooney show yesterday that Rabo may be aiming to get ACC re-nationalised.

I wonder if ACC remained in public ownership would it have been run any better or worse over the last few years.

I imagine it would have been run worse. Like the EBS (mutually owned) they would have joined the property-fest late in the day and run up losses.


----------



## smiley (23 Jul 2009)

Rabodirect are desperate to keep their AAA rating. Their purchase of ACC and obviously their bad loan decisions may very well bring their famous rating down.

So, they start doing what they did with liam carroll et al last week, therefore risking bringing the whole house down before nama even begins. Very much like arm twisting isnt it.

As Hobbs put it "Rabodirect want to get the hell out of Ireland"


----------

